# Two threads about The Great Manchester Cycle



## Katherine (27 Jan 2015)

Hi, there are still two threads running about this event. It's my fault for starting the first one in the wrong place! It's in *clubs*, I really wasn't paying attention. Is it possible to merge them, please and thank you.


----------



## Katherine (27 Jan 2015)

Katherine said:


> Hi, there are still two threads running about this event. It's my fault for starting the first one in the wrong place! It's in *clubs*, I really wasn't paying attention. Is it possible to merge them, please and thank you.


Thank you


----------



## Spinney (27 Jan 2015)

Katherine said:


> Thank you


Hi Katherine
Easiest way to ask the Mods to do something is to hit the report button - it will bring up a little box for you to type your request.

('reporting' a post isn't just for complaining about what someone has written!)


----------



## Katherine (27 Jan 2015)

Spinney said:


> Hi Katherine
> Easiest way to ask the Mods to do something is to hit the report button - it will bring up a little box for you to type your request.
> 
> ('reporting' a post isn't just for complaining about what someone has written!)


Oh dear. Thank you so much. Hopefully I won't need to again!


----------

